# [Zabezpieczenia] Sposób na monitorowanie połączeń.

## m.levvy

Witam,

poszukuję czegoś na konsolę i gnome applet co dostarczy mi informacji o:

- że aplikacja ssh jest połączona z takim i takim serwerem 

Takie dość proste narzędzie do monitorowania tego co się dzieje pomiędzy moim komputerem a kilkomia miliardami innych komputerów na świecie.

Jakieś sprawdzone rozwiązania ?

----------

## Ahenobarbi

netstat?

----------

## matidz

np tak:

```
netstat --tcp |grep ssh
```

mozesz jeszcze grepnac po ESTABLISHED

EDIT:

(numerycznie bedzie szybciej)

```
 netstat --tcp  -n| grep ':22' | grep ESTABLISHED
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Conky chyba potrafi wyswietlac polaczenia sieciowe.

----------

## svL

Jak pisze SlashBeast opcja tcp_portmon http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html

----------

